# Enclosures with live vegetation/plant life discussion



## Archer (Jan 23, 2014)

I I'd really like to create an enclosure that has live plants in it. Has anyone here done this? What are some pros and cons of this method? 
Discuss!!


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 23, 2014)

Archer said:


> I I'd really like to create an enclosure that has live plants in it. Has anyone here done this? What are some pros and cons of this method?
> 
> Discuss!!


Chance of toxins such as pesticides and chemicals and natural toxins in the plant.. Needing to water it.. Leaves falling off and such.

Pros: it looks nice.. Mantids seem to like it I think. But I don't think there is much of a difference other then looks and chemicals and stuff


----------



## I_love_mantids (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't plant mine. I just put freshly picked branches and leaves. Then when they die, I put in new ones


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> Chance of toxins such as pesticides and chemicals and natural toxins in the plant.. Needing to water it.. Leaves falling off and such.
> 
> Pros: it looks nice.. Mantids seem to like it I think. But I don't think there is much of a difference other then looks and chemicals and stuff


What exactly are you talking about? I used to use live plants and never had any issue with pesticides. If it is a concern, ask someone where the plant is purchased if any have been used and if still worried rinse the plant well. Natural toxins in the plant would likely be more of a problem for you, not the mantis. Plant toxins are not a concern either if you simply buy plants that are not toxic.

The OP can search on this topic has it has been discussed and there should be some good information around here.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 24, 2014)

Rick said:


> What exactly are you talking about? I used to use live plants and never had any issue with pesticides. If it is a concern, ask someone where the plant is purchased if any have been used and if still worried rinse the plant well. Natural toxins in the plant would likely be more of a problem for you, not the mantis. Plant toxins are not a concern either if you simply buy plants that are not toxic.
> 
> The OP can search on this topic has it has been discussed and there should be some good information around here.


Yes I know.. But quite often stores add pesticides and things like that to their plants. That's why I said there is a chance, that doesn't mean all plants will have them


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 24, 2014)

Mantisplace.com just added a nice selection of air plants that would be perfect.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2014)

Extrememantid said:


> Yes I know.. But quite often stores add pesticides and things like that to their plants. That's why I said there is a chance, that doesn't mean all plants will have them


I doubt most stores add pesticides to their plants. Do you have some proof of this? If someone is concerned they can simply wash them off or wait awhile before using them. I used live potted plants for years without washing them off and never had an issue.


----------



## RocknessMonster (Jan 24, 2014)

I use some potted plants occasionally (heh I take them from my mom). They seem to love the change of scenery. Time to time I'll go around and break off branches with leaves and what have you, but I see nothing wrong with using potted plants.

If the concern is they spray, then don't use them. Grow your own plants then. But, chances are, give it a good clean and let it air out.

Go buy bulbs at the 99 cent store or something if you're that worried. There's organic places too if you look around. But, if you're that paranoid of using live plants, don't.

You could just ask.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 25, 2014)

I really like ginger plants lol.. They look really nice and can grow from your average grocery store ginger root


----------



## SkittishMale (Mar 13, 2014)

In the summer, I pick some small branches off of Trembling Aspen (Populus tremuloides), a fast growing tree with white bark and small round leaves. I put the fresh twig with leaves on it in the enclosures and it looks nice. It continues to look nice even when it dries up because the leaves stay on the twig and they retain some of their colour so it's a nice way to make an enclosure look more natural.

In the winter, oak trees often retain some of their foliage so it's easy to find oak in the winter. You can snip a few branches off and use them in your enclosures because the leaves will remain on the twigs. The leaves will be brown so it looks good with mantids that are brown. Just don't take too much because unlike aspen, oak is a slow-growing tree.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Mar 14, 2014)

Chemical fertilizers and pesticides can be reduced to vivarium safe levels by rinsing very well, and rinsing the soil from the roots and re-potting in organic soil. I use live plants in all of my frog, T, mantid, and other invert vivs. I am a bit anal about my vivs, and so develop them as biotopes (using plants native to the inhabitants range). I have never lost an animal due to any sort of chemical intoxication (that I know of).

I am all for using live plants, they make great additions, and if you chose the right plants, they can last for years. Just do your research, so that you don't buy a plant that will quickly outgrow your viv.


----------



## TheBeesKnees (May 8, 2014)

I use live plants, as well. It's pretty simple for me, though. Since I only raise wild caught nymphs/mantids native to my location, finding suitable vegetation to plant in their vivariums is super easy.
Maintaining a healthy, happy living vivarium is all part of the fun I get out of keeping mantids. I hope to eventually decorate my entire office with beautiful, green vivariums; each comfortably housing a member of any local mantis species I happen to find!

I haven't run into any cons to far! Just the pros of having a really pretty vivarum that scratches my itch for gardening AND my itch for observing and caring for insects! A living vivarium also makes for wonderful home decor!! The soil, mosses. and ground hugging shrubs provides a soft landing for any mantis that might fall. The soil is great for holding moisture, and maintains healthy humidity levels (plus, the natural goodies I put into the soil to ensure the health of my plants benefits the mantids as well! coco husks, for example).

But, I mean--if you don't get enjoyment out of maintaining plant life (or if everything you touch dies), then a living vivarium probably isn't the best option.


----------

